# Das <g> „spricht“ man in dem Sinne mit, (als) dass es sich auf die Aussprache auswirkt.



## bearded

In einem anderen Thread (dass man es sich auf die Aussprache auswirken lässt) hat unser Freund Kajjo u.a. den Satz geschrieben, der hier oben als Titel steht.  Auf meine Anfrage hin hat er dann präzisiert, dass die Anwesenheit des Wortes/der Konjunktion ''als'' in seinem Satz für ihn notwendig ist:


Kajjo said:


> Ohne "als" erscheint mir der Satz mehr als seltsam.


Für mich ist aber die (grammatikalische und semantische) Funktion dieses ''als'' nicht ganz klar. Der Satz wäre für mich als Nichtmuttersprachler auch ohne ''als'' in Ordnung.

Für Erleuchtung bedanke ich mich im Voraus.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Der Satz wäre für mich als Nichtmuttersprachler auch ohne ''als'' in Ordnung.


Für mich auch.

Beispiele: 

      Weiter angenommen, sie sei grundsätzlich menschenfreundlich in dem Sinne, dass sie kein Leid erzeugen, sondern nur das Beste will.
      Das ist ein Einzelfall, denn alles, was ich bildnerisch tue, ist analog in dem Sinne, dass ich keine Pixel verschiebe.
      Chris Dercon: Wir beginnen ganz elementar, in dem Sinne, dass wir die Fundamente der darstellenden Kunst noch einmal vor Augen führen, für uns selbst und für das Publikum.
      Sie ist realistisch – in dem Sinn, dass ein starker Präsident mit anderen Führern ungeachtet ideologischer Differenzen und ohne Rücksicht auf Werte Deals im eigenen Interesse abmachen sollte, etwa mit dem russischen Präsidenten.


----------



## Kajjo

> Das <g> „spricht“ man in dem Sinne mit, <dass> es sich auf die Aussprache auswirkt.


Ohne "als" funktioniert der Satz nicht. Nur mit "dass" ergibt der Satz doch gar keinen Sinn. Man ahnt natürlich, was gemeint ist, aber es funktioniert nicht wirklich.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Nur mit "dass" ergibt der Satz doch gar keinen Sinn.


Dann wären also - deiner Meinung nach - die Beispiele in  #3 (alle aus _Die Zeit_) hinfällig?
Wenn nötig, kann ich noch eine ganze Menge seriöse Beispiele ohne "als" liefern.


Vielleicht kannst Du  diese Frage beantworten:


bearded said:


> Für mich ist aber die (grammatikalische und semantische) Funktion dieses ''als'' nicht ganz klar.




P.S.


> * Ngrams not found*:                      in dem Sinn als dass,                      in dem Sinne als dass


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Ohne "als" funktioniert der Satz nicht.


Ich würde sagen:* mit* "als" funktioniert der Satz nicht.

Für mich ist _...in dem Sinne, dass..._ vollkommen normal, während _...in dem Sinne, als dass... _keinen Sinn ergibt, denn du willst ja gerade ausdrücken, dass sich das <g> auf die Aussprache auswirkt. Alle mir bekannten Verwendungen von "als dass" leiten einen Teilsatz ein, der etwas ausgeschlossenes beschreibt, so etwa wie hier:
_Ich liebe das Haus viel zu sehr, als dass ich es erkaufen je würde._


----------



## Hutschi

Für mich funktionieren beide Formen. Dabei bleibt "dass" neutral, "als dass" ist markiert, entweder als regional oder als Hervorhebung oder als beides.
Ich habe die Form früher ab und zu gelesen, in den letzten Jahren aber eher nicht mehr.

Ich habe in dem Werk "Variantengrammatik des Standarddeutschen. Ein Online-Nachschlagewerk. Verfasst von einem Autorenteam unter der Leitung von Christa Dürscheid, Stephan Elspaß und Arne Ziegler (2018)."
https://www.researchgate.net/publication/318271648_Variantengrammatik_des_Standarddeutschen

folgendes Beispiel gefunden:



> Zum ersten ist das VariantengrammatikKorpus trotz seiner über die ursprüngliche Planung weit hinausgehenden Größe für eine Abfrage mancher Phänomene immer noch zu klein bzw. für einzelne Regionen *zu klein, als dass man* belastbare* Ergebnisse erzielen könnte*. Das betrifft vor allem die kleineren Staaten bzw. Regionen Ostbelgien, Luxemburg, Liechtenstein und Südtirol. Diesbezüglich wird das Projekt dankbar für weitere Korpusinitiativen in einzelnen dieser Länder bzw. Regionen sein.



Das empfinde ich als* normale Anwendung* von "als dass" - *es ist ein Vergleich.*

Ich empfinde es auch eher als gehoben bzw. bildungssprachlich.

Beispiel von mir:
Es ist zu schön, als dass es Wirklichkeit wäre.
Es ist zu schön, als dass es Wirklichkeit würde.


Duden: die gleiche Idee:
als dass


> es ist zu schön, als dass es wahr sein könnte



In


> _Das <g> „spricht“ man in dem Sinne mit, als dass es sich auf die Aussprache auswirkt. _


ist es eher kein Vergleich.

 Aber es fühlt sich etwas wie ein Vergleich an. Vielleicht ist das der Grund.


Meine Hypothese:
 Es drückt eine Zugehörigkeit zur Gruppe der Vergleiche "in dem Sinne".

Mit Google-Suche habe ich nur drei oder vier Sätze gefunden, die "in dem Sinne, als dass ..." enthalten.

edit: überlappt mit Bernd, #6


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> folgendes Beispiel gefunden:


Das Beispiel zeigt doch genau, dass "als" in unserem Satz *nicht* geht. Es ist doch genau derselbe Fall, den ich in #6 beschrieben habe. Die Aussage deines Beispielsatzes ist doch gerade, dass es *unmöglich* ist, belastbare Ergebnisse zu erzielen. _Als dass_ verneint die nachfolgende Aussage und das ist im unserem Satz nicht der Fall.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Alle mir bekannten Verwendungen von "als dass" leiten einen Teilsatz ein, der etwas ausgeschlossenes beschreibt, so etwa wie hier:
> _Ich liebe das Haus viel zu sehr, als dass ich es erkaufen je würde._


Ja, den Fall gibt es auch, meistens mit Steigerung oder Intensivierung vorab. Ist aber ein unabhängiger Fall.

Für mich funktioniert der reine dass-Satz absolut gar nicht, ist quasi ungrammatisch in der beabsichtigten Bedeutung.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Ist aber ein unabhängiger Fall.


Wie lässt er sich erklären?
 Die Form wird ja, wenn auch sehr selten, verwendet. 

Ist es eher eine Art Vergleich oder etwas ganz anderes?


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Ja, den Fall gibt es auch, meistens mit Steigerung oder Intensivierung vorab. Ist aber ein unabhängiger Fall.
> 
> Für mich funktioniert der reine dass-Satz absolut gar nicht, ist quasi ungrammatisch in der beabsichtigten Bedeutung.


Ich glaube wirklich, dass Du dich hier irrst und einer idiolekalen Verwendung erlegen bist. _Als dass _wird *nur* zur Negierung gebraucht. In der beabsichtigten Verwendung wäre der Satz *mit* _als _ungrammatisch und nicht ohne.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Vielleicht tragen die folgenden getrennten (aber mehr oder weniger gleichbedeutenden) Verwendungen von "dass" und "als" (und / oder ähnliche Verwendungen) zu einer Neigung bei, die beiden Wörter zu kombinieren:

Das "g" spricht man in dem Sinne mit, dass es ...
Das "g" spricht man insofern mit, als es ...
Mit selbst kam die Version mit "als dass" zunächst gar nicht so falsch vor. (Aber ich hätte den Satz nicht mit "als dass" formuliert.)


----------



## Kajjo

Auf linguee.de findet man etliche Beispiele dazu, die mir alle sehr idiomatisch erscheinen:



> ...eher sektorbezogen als integrativ in dem Sinne, als dass sie sich nicht auf alle Dimensionen der Lebensqualität beziehen.
> 
> ...und zwar in dem Sinne, als dass das Teilnehmen an einer so wichtigen Veranstaltung,...
> 
> Der Euro und der Schweizer Franken werden in dem Sinne als die 'besten' Währungen bezeichnet, als dass sie im Vergleich mit den anderen



Ich kenne natürlich auich die andere Verwendung nach Steigerungen wie Berndf zitiert hat, etwa "Ich liebe das Haus viel zu sehr, als dass ich es je verkaufen würde."

Aber das ist ein völlig anderer Fall und ich sehe überhaupt nicht, wieso dieser Fall hier zur Argumentation herangezogen wird. Das ist zwar richtig, jedoch irrelevant.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Auf linguee.de findet man etliche Beispiele dazu, die mir alle sehr idiomatisch erscheinen:


Wenn mir jemand diese Sätze zum korrigieren geben würde, würde ich alle drei als ungrammatisch anstreichen. Höchstens bei dem ersten, würde ich eine Sekunde nachdenken, weil da eine Negation vorkommt. Aber auch nach dieser Sekunde, würde ich die Idee verwerfen. _Als dass_ funktioniert für mich absolut *nur* in dem von mir angegebenen Kontext.


----------



## Sowka

Ich stimme @berndf zu und möchte noch darauf hinweisen, dass die letzten zwei der drei Beispielsätze auf linguee.de mit einem  versehen sind, als Hinweis darauf, dass dies nicht verifizierte Übersetzungen sind.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Aber das ist ein völlig anderer Fall und ich sehe überhaupt nicht, wieso dieser Fall hier zur Argumentation herangezogen wird. Das ist zwar richtig, jedoch irrelevant.


Irrelevant?
Bestimmt nicht für Deutschlernende. Diese Gegenbeispiele für die *korrekte *Verwendung von "als dass" werden manchen interessieren.


----------



## Hutschi

*Zusammenfassung:*
Ich würde es so zusammenfassen:

*Mit Negation*
"Als dass" wird verwendet, wenn eine Negation vorhanden ist.
Beispiel:


berndf said:


> Ich liebe das Haus viel zu sehr, als dass ich es erkaufen je würde.


Das entspricht auch dem Duden-Beispiel.

*Ohne Negation*


> Das <g> „spricht“ man in dem Sinne mit, (als) dass es sich auf die Aussprache auswirkt.


(Titelfrage)
Die Mehrheit der Diskutierenden lehnt die Form mit "als dass" ab, akzeptiert aber die Form ohne "als".
In einem Einzelfall ist es umgekehrt.

*Verwendung in Zitaten aus dem Internet:*
Die Form "als dass" wird vorwiegend mit Negationen verwendet, es gibt aber auch Fälle, wo keine Negation vorhanden ist.


----------



## Gernot Back

Kajjo said:


> Ohne "als" funktioniert der Satz nicht. Nur mit "dass" ergibt der Satz doch gar keinen Sinn. Man ahnt natürlich, was gemeint ist, aber es funktioniert nicht wirklich.



Doch, der Satz ergibt einen Sinn, aber möglicherweise einen falschen, nicht beabsichtigten!



> Das <g> „spricht“ man in dem Sinne mit, dass es sich auf die Aussprache auswirkt.



Das könnte im finalen Sinne missinterpretiert werden als:

_Das <g> „spricht“ man in dem Sinne mit, *damit* es sich auf die Aussprache auswirkt._​


berndf said:


> Ich würde sagen:* mit* "als" funktioniert der Satz nicht.



Ganz im Gegenteil: Nur mit „als“ und ohne „dass“ ist der Satz am eindeutigsten, denn dann interpretiert man die Konjunktion (wie beabsichtigt) nur kausal und nicht final:

_Das <g> in <ng> „spricht“ man in dem Sinne mit, *als* es sich auf die Aussprache auswirkt._​


----------



## Kajjo

Gernot Back said:


> Das könnte im finalen Sinne missinterpretiert werden als:
> 
> _Das <g> „spricht“ man in dem Sinne mit, *damit* es sich auf die Aussprache auswirkt._


Stimmt, so könnte man den Satz missverstehen.



Gernot Back said:


> Das <g> in <ng> „spricht“ man in dem Sinne mit, *als* es sich auf die Aussprache auswirkt.


Das wird möglicherweise die beste, korrekte Fassung sein.

Ich liebe nach wie vor aber die Version mit "als dass", die für mich mit großem Abstand am natürlichsten klingt.


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Ganz im Gegenteil: Nur mit „als“ und ohne „dass“ ist der Satz am eindeutigsten, denn dann interpretiert man die Konjunktion (wie beabsichtigt) nur kausal und nicht final:
> 
> _Das <g> in <ng> „spricht“ man in dem Sinne mit, *als* es sich auf die Aussprache auswirkt._


Die Antwort bezog ich auf die_ in dem Sinne dass_ vs _in dem Sinne als dass_. Ich gebe dir recht, dass _in dem Sinne als _auch ginge. Aber das war hier nicht gefragt. Ist aber ein guter Hinweis. Wahrscheinlich ist _in dem Sinne als dass_ eine Vermischung der beiden Varianten.


----------



## Gernot Back

Mich wundert ja, dass „als“ nirgendwo als *kausale* Konjunktion geführt wird. Weder im DWDS, noch im Duden, noch auf Wiktionary! Vielleicht ist unser Wörterbuch, zu dem dieses Forum gehört, ja das erste, das das erkennt!

Im Englischen listet es „as“ ja auch als kausale Konjunktion!


----------



## berndf

Ich kenne keine Verwendung von _als_, die man als kausal bezeichnen könnte. Aber mir ist nicht ganz klar, inwieweit das relevant wäre. Ich sehe in dem OP-Satz keine Beschreibung einer Kausalbeziehung, die eine Kausalkonjunktion verlangen würde.

English _as_ hat tatsächlich eine kausale Bedeutung, die wird aber deutsch mit _weil_ und nicht mit _als_ oder _da_ wiedergegeben.


----------



## JClaudeK

Gernot Back said:


> Mich wundert ja, dass „als“ nirgendwo als *kausale* Konjunktion geführt wird.


"als" alleine nicht, aber "insofern, als" hat eine - mehr oder weniger - kausale Bedeutung

Siehe


> ...... weitere Nebensatzeinleitungen, die eine kausale    Beziehung kennzeichnen. Allerdings sind sie nicht eindeutig kausal
> 
> insofern, als




Vergl.


JClaudeK said:


> Ich hätte gesagt: "Das <g> „spricht“ man *insofern* mit, *als* es sich auf die Aussprache auswirk*t/* als es auf die Aussprache einwirkt."


und


διαφορετικός said:


> as "g" spricht man insofern mit, als es ...


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> Ich sehe in dem OP-Satz keine Beschreibung einer Kausalbeziehung, die eine Kausalkonjunktion verlangen würde.


Genauer gesagt handelt es sich bei diesem „als“ um ein kausales Relativadverb. 


> Das <g> „spricht“ man in dem Sinne mit, als es sich auf die Aussprache auswirkt.


entspricht:


> Das <g> „spricht“ man in dem Sinne mit, in dem es sich auf die Aussprache auswirkt.


In „zu der Zeit, da …“ oder „zu der Zeit, als …“ würde man „da“ und „als“ als temporale Relativadverbien ansehen.

Sind Relativpronomen und -adverbien nicht auch eine Art von Konjunktionen?


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Genauer gesagt handelt es sich bei diesem „als“ um ein kausales Relativadverb.


Das sagst du aber wo ist da irgendwas "kausal".


----------



## bearded

Gernot Back said:


> Genauer gesagt handelt es sich bei diesem „als“ um ein kausales Relativadverb.


Ich finde, dass Dein ''als'' eher eine einschränkende Funktion hat (und ein ''nur'' dabei implizit ist):
_Das 'g' spricht man (nur) in dem Sinne mit aus, als es sich auf die Aussprache auswirkt_.
''Als'' (hier) = insofern/soweit (_limitativ_).

Mir scheint allerdings, dass der Satz auch mit 'dass' statt 'als' dieselbe Bedeutung hat/hätte.


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> Das sagst du aber wo ist da irgendwas "kausal".


Wie würdest du denn dieses „als“ interpretieren, wenn nicht kausal? Temporal, lokal oder modal?
Zugegeben, die kausale Bedeutung steckt eher im Bezugswort des Relativadverbs, aber das ist bei den temporalen Relativadverbien „als“, „da“ und „wo“ auch nicht anders, die nur bei Bezug auf ein von der Bedeutung her temporales Substantiv oder Adverb eine temporale Bedeutung erhalten.


----------



## JClaudeK

Gernot Back said:


> Ganz im Gegenteil: Nur mit „als“ und ohne „dass“ ist der Satz am eindeutigsten, denn dann interpretiert man die Konjunktion (wie beabsichtigt) nur kausal und nicht final:
> 
> _Das <g> in <ng> „spricht“ man in dem Sinne mit, *als* es sich auf die Aussprache auswirkt._


Wie schon im "Ausgangs-Thread"
dass man es sich auf die Aussprache auswirken lässt
gesagt, lässt  der  Satz _"Das <g> „spricht“ man in dem Sinne mit, dass / als dass/ als es sich auf die Aussprache auswirkt." _     so oder so zu wünschen übrig, bzw. ist quasi unverständlich.

mMn. ist es müßig, darüber zu diskutieren, ob "als" besser passt als "dass". Der Satz muss umformuliert werden, um eindeutig zu sein. (Siehe #22)


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Wie würdest du denn dieses „als“ interpretieren, wenn nicht kausal? Temporal, lokal oder modal?
> Zugegeben, die kausale Bedeutung steckt eher im Bezugswort des Relativadverbs, aber das ist bei den temporalen Relativadverbien „als“, „da“ und „wo“ auch nicht anders, die nur bei Bezug auf ein von der Bedeutung her temporales Substantiv oder Adverb eine temporale Bedeutung erhalten.


Ich halte es für einen Attributsatz, der in dem Sinne näher beschreibt (in welchem Sinne nämlich). Kausalität sehe ich hier nicht.


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> Ich halte es für einen Attributsatz, der in dem Sinne näher beschreibt (in welchem Sinne nämlich). Kausalität sehe ich hier nicht.


Klar, jeder Relativsatz, wenn man von den weiterführenden (und vielleicht den freien) Relativsätzen einmal absieht, ist ein Attributsatz. Dennoch gibt es auch Relativadverbien mit lokaler, modaler und temporaler Bedeutung, warum sollte es denn dann nicht auch solche mit kausaler Bedeutung geben? 

„In dem Sinne, als“ beschreibt so einen kausalen Fall von Relativadverb, wie ich meine; genauso, wie „zu dem Zeitpunkt, als/da“ temporale Relativadverbien sind oder „die Art und Weise, wie“ ein modales Relativadverb ist.

Einen mit „insofern/insoweit, als“ eingeleiteten Nebensatz würde ich eher als Vergleichssatz analysieren denn als Relativ- oder Kausalsatz.


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Klar, jeder Relativsatz, wenn man von den weiterführenden (und vielleicht den freien) Relativsätzen einmal absieht, ist ein Attributsatz. Dennoch gibt es auch Relativadverbien mit lokaler, modaler und temporaler Bedeutung, warum sollte es denn dann nicht auch solche mit kausaler Bedeutung geben?
> 
> „In dem Sinne, als“ beschreibt so einen kausalen Fall von Relativadverb, wie ich meine; genauso, wie „zu dem Zeitpunkt, als/da“ temporale Relativadverbien sind oder „die Art und Weise, wie“ ein modales Relativadverb ist.
> 
> Einen mit „insofern/insoweit, als“ eingeleiteten Nebensatz würde ich eher als Vergleichssatz analysieren denn als Relativ- oder Kausalsatz.


Wo wird in dem Satz
_Das <g> „spricht“ man in dem Sinne mit, (als) dass es sich auf die Aussprache auswirkt_
irgendwo eine Kausalität beschrieben. Ich verstehe wirklich nicht, worauf du hinaus willst, nicht einmal im Ansatz.


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> Wo wird in dem Satz
> _Das <g> „spricht“ man in dem Sinne mit, (als) dass es sich auf die Aussprache auswirkt_
> irgendwo eine Kausalität beschrieben. Ich verstehe wirklich nicht, worauf du hinaus willst, nicht einmal im Ansatz.


Was ist denn daran so schwer zu verstehen?


> _Das <g> „spricht“ man in dem Sinne mit, *weil*/*da*/*als *es sich auf die Aussprache auswirkt._


----------



## berndf

_In dem Sinne _weil/da macht überhaupt keinen Sinn. Der Ausdruck _in dem Sinne _wird doch durch den nachfolgenden Attributsatz überhaupt erst definiert (_in welchem Sinne?_). Einen Begründungssatz folgen zu lassen ist hier vollkommen sinnlos, weil es noch gar nichts zu begründen gibt.

Anders ausgedrückt, um einen Begründungssatz folgen zu lassen, müsste _Das <g> „spricht“ man in dem Sinne mit_ bereits ein semantisch vollständig interpretierbarer Satz sein und dass ist er nicht.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Attributsatz


Könnte man den Attributivsatz vielleicht auch als Konsekutivsatz deuten? (ich bin mir nicht sicher).
_Das 'g' spricht man in solchem Sinne (=so) mit, dass es sich auf die Aussprache auswirkt_.


----------



## Hutschi

> _Das <g> „spricht“ man in dem Sinne mit, *weil*/*da*/*als *es sich auf die Aussprache auswirkt._


Ich sehe jetzt:

Wenn "dem" ein unbetonter Artikel ist, funktionieren "weil" und "da", aber mit "als" sehe ich es nicht als idiomatisch an.


Wenn "dem" ein betontes Demonstrativpronomen und betont ist (so habe ich es immer gelesen), funktionieren "weil/da/als", aber es ist noch ein Bezugspunkt für "dem" nötig.

Mit "als" ist ein Vorwärtsbezug vorhanden.

Das <g> „spricht“ man in *dem* Sinne mit,  *als/als dass *es sich auf die Aussprache auswirkt. (Fett kennzeichnet hier nicht Betonung sondern Bezug.)
"Diesem" ist hier nicht idiomatisch.


Mit "weil/da" funktioniert dieser Vorwärtsbezug nicht. Es bezieht sich im Beispiel auf den vorangehenden Satz
Beispiel:
*Ein Graphem "ng" entspricht dem Laut [ŋ]*. Das <g> „spricht“ man in *dem/diesem* Sinne mit,  da/weil es sich auf die Aussprache auswirkt. (Fett kennzeichnet hier nicht Betonung sondern Bezug.)
Je nachdem, wie man es spricht, kommen verschiedene Ergebnisse heraus.

PS: Ob es sich um ein Relativpronomen oder Demonstrativpronomen handelt, ist mir nicht völlig klar.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Mit "weil/da" funktioniert dieser Vorwärtsbezug nicht. Es bezieht sich im Beispiel auf den vorangehenden Satz
> Beispiel:
> *Ein Graphem "ng" entspricht dem Laut [ŋ]*. Das <g> „spricht“ man in *dem/diesem* Sinne mit, da/weil es sich auf die Aussprache auswirkt. (Fett kennzeichnet hier nicht Betonung sondern Bezug.)


Genau.

Hier ist _dem/diesem_ rückbezüglich und damit sind vor dem _da/weil _bereits alle freien Variablen bereits gebunden und der Satz ist damit an dieser Stelle bereits eine vollständige Aussage, der ein Begründungssatz folgen kann.

In unserem Beispielsatz ist es aber anders: Dort wird durch den Attributsatz erst festgelegt, was mit _dem_ gemeint ist.



Hutschi said:


> Wenn "dem" ein unbetonter Artikel ist


Ja, das hört man manchmal. Gemeint ist dann i.d.R. _im engeren/wörtlichen Sinne _(im Gegensatz zu _im weiteren/übertragenen Sinne_)_._ Ich kenne jetzt @Kajjo schon eine ganze Weile und ich halte es für nahezu ausgeschlossen, dass er die beiden Ausdrucksweisen vermischt.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Ich kenne jetzt @Kajjo schon eine ganze Weile und ich halte es für nahezu ausgeschlossen, dass er die beiden Ausdrucksweisen vermischt.


Ich auch. Ich habe es nur der Vollständigkeit halber erwähnt. Es ist das Problem in geschriebenen Texten.
Mit unbetontem "dem" ist "als" gar nicht möglich. Kajjo hat das bestimmt nicht verwechselt, aber: wenn ich es lese, hängt es in solche isolierten Sätzen auch von der Stimmung ab.
Für mich könnte es ein Holzwegsatz sein.

Wir hatten ja:

Das <g> „spricht“ man in dem Sinne mit, <dass> es sich auf die Aussprache auswirkt.
Das <g> „spricht“ man in dem Sinne mit, <als> es sich auf die Aussprache auswirkt.
Das <g> „spricht“ man in dem Sinne mit, <als dass> es sich auf die Aussprache auswirkt.

In allen Fällen hat "dem" eine Vorwärtsreferenz, wenn kein anderer Kontext da ist. Und es ist möglicherweise in allen drei Fällen betont und nicht durch "diesen" ersetzbar.


Das <g> „spricht“ man in dem Sinne mit, <dass> es sich auf die Aussprache auswirkt.
in dem Sinne, dass ... - "dem" kann betont oder unbetont sein. Der Nebensatz erklärt, was mit "in dem Sinne" gemeint ist.
Das <g> „spricht“ man in dem Sinne mit, <als> es sich auf die Aussprache auswirkt.
Es ist sehr selten, und es kommt vor. Es scheint eine alte Form zu sein.

_„ALS“, Deutsches Wörterbuch von Jacob Grimm und Wilhelm Grimm, digitalisierte Fassung im Wörterbuchnetz des Trier Center for Digital Humanities, Version 01/21, <Wörterbuchnetz>, abgerufen am 24.10.2022.

 Es gibt bzw. gab sehr viele Bedeutungen von "als".

4) für hinweisungen, aufzählungen, anführungen pflegt als im sinne von nemlich, das heiszt, zu wissen_




Das <g> „spricht“ man in dem Sinne mit, <als dass> es sich auf die Aussprache auswirkt.
Grimm
Es könnte ähnlich sein wie:
_6) als in derselben bedeutung von nemlich (nempe, quippe) tritt auch einigemal vor die conjunction dasz: solch verbuntnis musz sich grunden und stehen auf dem gewissen dere, so sich verbunden, als dasz sie alle wollen einträchtiglich gläuben. Luthers briefe 3, 465; aber die kirch hat noch ein ander bedenken hierin gehabt, als dasz sie das fleisch unrein geacht. Fischart bienenk. 147a; du schiltest auf die reichen, als dasz sie den lastern ergeben und in völlerei und wollüsten sich antreffen lassen. pers. rosenth. 7, 20. zu unterscheiden davon als dasz = quam ut (oben I, 7): wir fabeln so genug, als dasz wir diese gefährliche eigenschaft noch steigern sollten. Göthe 21, 94._

Letztlich bedeutet es, dass "als" sehr vielfältig war bzw. ist.
Mir erscheint der Sinn eine Erklärung ähnlich "nämlich" zu sein.


----------



## διαφορετικός

bearded said:


> Könnte man den Attributivsatz vielleicht auch als Konsekutivsatz deuten? (ich bin mir nicht sicher).
> _Das 'g' spricht man in solchem Sinne (=so) mit, dass es sich auf die Aussprache auswirkt_.


Mit "in solchem Sinne" _kann_ der Satz gegenüber "in dem Sinne" bereits seine Bedeutung ändern. Diese Formulierung ist unüblich, vermutlich wegen dieser Zweideutigkeit. Eindeutig geändert ist die Bedeutung mit "so". Möglich wäre hingegen ohne Bedeutungsverfälschung "in demjenigen Sinne". Damit wäre zudem unabhängig von der Betonung klar, dass im Nebensatz eine Definition von "dem(jenigen)" folgen muss. Es ist mir gerade ein Rätsel, warum diese Formulierung (soweit ich weiss) nicht üblich ist.


----------

